# How many bags a day  and how many square ft heated?



## sscomo (Jan 17, 2011)

how many people are getting by with 1 bag a day?  how many square ft are you heating? outside/inside temp?

I've been burning a bag a day to keep at 68 degrees.  Outside temp range from 0 to 25. 940 sq ft heated.


----------



## tony45power (Jan 17, 2011)

i just installed my stove yesterday. i  have a 2700 sqft home. my home was at 66 degrees 1st floor and 69 second floor.  i burned 1 hopper(56 ibs)  in 18 hours.  I have a harman accentra insert. i dont know if this is good or not? i have new england hardwood pellets


----------



## Rokal (Jan 17, 2011)

New pellet burner here as well.  Over the last 4 days, with high temps of 30 degrees or less and lows in the teens, I've burned 7 bags to heat a 2400 ft home.  My stove is set at room temp mode between 70 and 75.


----------



## Doocrew (Jan 17, 2011)

A bag a day when temps stay in the 20's and 30's. Below that, when the stove gets turned up a level I burn just over a bag. 1400 square feet.


----------



## sscomo (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds like youre both burning about the same rate to heat 2000sq ft plus.

I've been running mine 24/7 on a medium low setting.   Maybe I should hook it up to the on/off thermostat.


----------



## buildingmaint (Jan 17, 2011)

One pound of pellets make about 7300-8500 BTU'S , one bag a day is like 1 1/2 lbs an hour, or 11000-13000 BTU'S AN hour.It all depends how much insulation your home has and how much and how fast it loses heat. So a pound of pellets go further in a well insulated home then a not so well insulated home,


----------



## FordMastertech (Jan 17, 2011)

2200 SQ FT colonial, temps above 30 1 bag a day. Below 30 and windy it maxes out at 1.5 to 2 bags a day. The 2 bags a day is mainly on the real cold and windy weekends where the stoves thermostat temps don't set back durn the day. All the night time set bask times and temps are the same. Max  thermostat temps set at 71 degrees F.
This all can change depending on the type of pellets used, Hammer's went through my stove a lot faster than the others I have in stock. I now mix them with the other ones to get longer burn times.


----------



## sscomo (Jan 17, 2011)

Buildingmaint:   It does feel like it puts out about 11000 btu, and that barely heats up my 900sq ft......I'm surprised that some folks are able to heat up to 2000 sq ft on a bag and a half/ day.......


----------



## newf lover (Jan 17, 2011)

I burn between 1.5 and 2 bags a day when it's really cold. It keeps our house at 70-72. It's 1400 square feet with a cathedral ceiling and skylights. Also a sliding glass door that is opened frequently to let the dog out because the house is too hot for her.


----------



## Rooscooter (Jan 17, 2011)

I Have 2 stoves, 3 levels, 4,800 SF and a very open floor plan.  I use between 1.75 to 2.25 bags a day depending on the temp.   My stoves are on a thermostat that is set at 70Â° most of the time. 

 I do have a very well insulated home that takes advantage of solar gain (thermal mass floors) during the day lessening the need for heat during the day.


----------



## hoogy (Jan 17, 2011)

i average three bags a day. or 7 tons a year 1450 feet of home 900 feet of garage. and it heats my hot water . i have a central boiler maxim 175


----------



## wingman1776 (Jan 17, 2011)

one bag a day heating 1400 sq ft to 79 - 80 today was in the 20s i had to shut it down some was getting up 84 in here


----------



## ChandlerR (Jan 17, 2011)

Temps above 20, a bag a day to heat 1200 square feet of well insulated house. Below 20, a bag and a half.  70 degrees always.

Chan


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 17, 2011)

Slightly under 2 bags a day currently for 1800+ square feet.  

Temperature from stove room to master suite which is over the stove room is currently 75.1 to 66.7 this puts the living room at 70 normally.  Current outside temperature is 8 degrees and headed down.


----------



## Idahokid (Jan 17, 2011)

A bag a day when above 25 degrees.2100 square feet.also have radiant heat in ceilings and floors.Never use it though.1 and 1/2 bags tops when it gets colder.


----------



## AVIVIII (Jan 17, 2011)

Over the last week, we been averaging a little less than a bag a day. Running the igniter in manual mode setting it for 72*F durring the day and turning it down to 65*F at night.

The house is only 5 years old and VERY well insulated, 2500sqft. Right now, 73* in my dining room where the stove is, 71* in the living room, both on first floor. Upstairs, the three bedrooms are 67*, 67* and 65*. Outside temps have been all over the place, from -4*F to 29*F. The upstairs bedrooms have yet to drop below 63*F. Oil is set to come on at 61*F for the upstairs...


----------



## marine5068 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm at about 1 bag a day or a little more when the temps go lower outside. 
Lately it's been REALLY cold here at around -27 Celsius (-17 Fahrenheit) outside at night so I'm burning about 1.5 bags a day. Daytime outdoor temps now are from -9 to -16 Celsius(17 to 3 degrees Fahrenheit).
I heat the upper floor of my place to about 70 degrees Fahrenheit by pellet stove and it's 1200sq ft. 
The basement (also 1200sq ft.) is heated when it's really cold out and has a large wood stove centrally located in it.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 17, 2011)

A bag and a half to 2 bags a day. Running on low heat high fan, fuel adjustment rod wide open . Keeping 2,100 sq ft. Ranch at 74. Little corner fans in bedroom doorways keeping bedrooms just below 70. Very open floor plan. With plastic shrink kits covering ALL windows.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 17, 2011)

Near 2000 SQ FT raised ranch. Stove in basement but ducting heat to the living area mostly. Between 1 bag to 1 1/2 bags a day. House is kept at 72/74ÂºF while home and active. 66 to 68ÂºF while sleeping or away. Lots of pink permanent pellets in the attic. 3 to 3 1/2 tons for the season usually. Loving my pellet stove as the house is all electric. Much cheaper for me overall.


----------



## ChrisWNY (Jan 17, 2011)

I burn my Fahrenheit furnace at Level 2 and go through about 1/2 of a bag of pellets per day, my house is 2500 sq. ft. (new build, I general contracted my own build and my house was completed in early 2008), and I generally run my pellet furnace 5-6 hours per day on average. This morning, my outdoor temp was -10Â°F, so I ran my Fahrenheit overnight on Level 2, indoor temp on the first floor was 70Â°F, upstairs was warm in the mid to upper 60s!!


----------



## chris288 (Jan 17, 2011)

Heating 1,100 sqft on a bag a day, keeping the house at 71 in room temp, other end of the house is 68. Running in stove temp with my whitfield I was getting 30 hrs. out of a bag but the temp in the house swung with outside temps. house could range from 66 to 73 depending on outside temps. Overall i'm burning about 1.5 bags more / week in room temp. but the house is much more comfortable at a constant temp.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 17, 2011)

Not real sure what you hope to gain with this one.  Might as well also ask 'how thick are your walls?  How much insulation in walls and ceiling?  How many windows?  What construction are they?  Which way does your house face?  What are your degree days compared to bags of pellets (most telling of the lot)?  OAK hooked up?  Heated basement, crawl space, or slab?  What kind of siding?  How many stories?  What kind of roofing and what color?  What's your flue temp at stove?


----------



## Northeaster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

1.5 to 2 bags per day 2200 SqFt 2 story, temps are 70-75, putting in my other Whitfield Advantage III today I pickup this past weekend to heat the other side of my house better, so will see if I can turn down my other stove.


----------



## chris288 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yah, there are soooooooo many variables, but IMO a general rule of thumb is ~1 bag / 1,000 sq. ft. , 1,500 = 1.5 bags, 2,000 = 2 bags, of course your mileage may vary.


----------



## dmaclaren (Jan 17, 2011)

3600sqft.  1/3rd  is an unfinished basement.  Harman PF100 furnace without the return hooked up (this is why basement)
69 main floor
67 second floor
65 basement

I have been about 2 bags a day as I turn it down 5 degrees at about 8:00 and up to 69 at 6:00am
low 20's and under I can go up to 2.5 bags a day.
Above 38 I am about 1.3 - 1.5 bags a day


----------



## kofkorn (Jan 17, 2011)

Approx 2500 sqft. with an open layout downstairs.  I keep the T-stat at 69 deg near our bedroom and the upstairs averages 65-67.  We have a small electric heater in the baby's room, but other than that the whole house is heated with the pellet stove and solar panels.  I average about 1 1/2 bags a day on the coldest days.  At this time of year, the solar isn't doing much.  When it really kicks back in in March, the house will be 80 with the pellet stove off.  

It's the fall and spring with the solar going that I wish my Englander had a t-stat controlled On / Off mode.  Still love it though.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 17, 2011)

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> Not real sure what you hope to gain with this one.  Might as well also ask 'how thick are your walls?  How much insulation in walls and ceiling?  How many windows?  What construction are they?  Which way does your house face?  What are your degree days compared to bags of pellets (most telling of the lot)?  OAK hooked up?  Heated basement, crawl space, or slab?  What kind of siding?  How many stories?  What kind of roofing and what color?  What's your flue temp at stove?



You left out an important variable, how many feet of snow is on your roof.


----------



## lordgrinz (Jan 17, 2011)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> tjnamtiw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Melted down to about a foot now, but sick of the icicles coming off the roof, back steps are an ice skating rink now, I am thinking about buying a snow rake for the roof!


----------



## Augmister (Jan 17, 2011)

3/4 to a bag a day- temp averages 68- 72 degrees.... 800 sq ft ranch... usually 2.5-3 tons a season.... at $230/ton, I could care less how much I burn.   Any winter you can keep the bill for the season below $1000 is a winner (unlike the NE Patsies & Bellychuck)!


----------



## HEMI (Jan 17, 2011)

2200 square ft colonial w/ open layout on first floor, below 20 use about 1.5 bags a day, house stays at 70-72 down and 68-69 up


----------



## FordMastertech (Jan 17, 2011)

lordgrinz said:
			
		

> SmokeyTheBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The sun will melt the snow on the roof but large icicles generally = heat loss through the roof and or a improperly vented attic or roof.


----------



## lordgrinz (Jan 17, 2011)

FordMastertech said:
			
		

> lordgrinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either there is a lot of improperly vented roofs around here, or the melting snow is more of the issue. Then again I am not a builder, and this is an old 1880's colonial.


----------



## Oilhater (Jan 17, 2011)

Over the last 3 winters, I average a bag a day. 2 tons per year. Heating a 1500 sq ft cape, open floor plan downstairs 68-74 degrees. 3 bedrooms upstairs 67-71 degrees. Stove setting on #2 of 5. One bag last me roughly 18 hrs, but I don't burn 24/7.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 17, 2011)

There are a lot of improperly vented roofs.


----------



## FordMastertech (Jan 17, 2011)

This is just what I have noticed when  driving around you will not find "large" icicles on newer properly built houses, mainly the older homes with insufficient insulation and improperly vented attics and roofs. Most new houses have soffet and ridge venting and lots of insulation in the roof or attic floor.
The other thing is if you have "large" icicles you also have ice dams. If the roof installation isn't perfect you will get water entry through the roof.


----------

